# I'm new here and wanted some input.



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

hey guys. i wanted to post some of my favs from 2008. i thought i had a pretty good set up but some of you guys are w o w




































satanic cupcakes









this was my window treatment. more on that later


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

window painting


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Not bad at all SPM...nice color work...your windows are a great idea


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think one of those satanic cupcakes would go really well with my morning coffee right now

I'll bet the neighborhood kids love your house at Halloween.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You have a great looking haunt. How long have you been doing it? Love your pumpkins.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks guys! 2009 will be year 3. I just bought the house and we are in a somewhat bad neighborhood. All of my neighbors said that i'd at most get around 40 trick or treaters and it's been going up every year for me. Last year I had a little over 300. There were lines to get in and i had parent's taking pics of me and their kids, pics of the house, etc. 


Seriously, thanks for the comments.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done. The windows are great, what did you use? And Roxy is right, and I will take a dozen cupcakes if you do mail order. Good job all around.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I agree, the black light window art is awesome!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

I've always been partial to the lit lunch bags - reminds me of our house when I was a kid. I think your decorating looks great, especially the lighting and window art!

Are those devil's food cupcakes, by chance? :googly:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great. I like the windows also.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks guys...really. means a lot. i hope you don't mind but i am sooo stealing some of the ideas on here.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

i'm not sure if this is the proper place to say it but the windows were really easy, just took forever. i used black tempra paint and did about 4 layers and did the whole window, then i went back with a scouring pad and etched in the design and painted over it with florescent paint (another 4 layers). it took about 5 days to do it. then i got 2 48'' black lights to make it glow.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome job! It seems to be very kid friendly.  Have you thought about raising the scare level with other themes? Maybe some motorized things? First year I did a haunt, I had probably 1 rubber snake...


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

that's a good point. I like to keep it kid safe b/c you just don't know whos coming to your door and some ppl in my hood are offended that I do such a big thing for halloween but not much for xmas. I try to keep the scares down, just for atmosphere. I scared several kids (pretty young) last year and had to get eye level and tell them it's ok, i'm not real. kinda fun. Most of this stuff is up on oct 1st with very little added day of.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love the window...very nice looking


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Very nice job St. Paul!
I grew up in Oakdale, MN, about 20 min away from St. Paul!
.

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice Job you have a lot of things that really catches your eye.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice job...and don't worry about the neighbors, if its kid friendly and you continue to get more tot's every year, that's all that matters. but then a few complaint's is all ways a step in the right direction.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah, nothing wrong with kid friendly. I keep mine that way.

My neighbors know I don't decorate for X-mas. It is funny how many people see my display and then comment, "can't wait to see what you do for christmas"..I always tell them. "i can't afford both" LOL


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Gotta love black lights, your display will keep the kids coming back in droves for years to come!!!! Nice work.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice job, i have to agree with all the rest the windows look great,they really draw your attention. I am glad to hear of your success with the trick or treaters showing up. As your haunt grows i'm sure so will the number of guests and your love of doing it.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice !


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

LOVE your windows!! You've got a good setup goin!


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

The one thing I'd recommend is a tripod for your camera. Most haunters either use flash or hand hold the camera with no tripod and non of us is superman to hold a camera perfectly still for 1 second or more.
But if you add a simple tripod that is fairly stiff and you'll be able to shot without flash and capture the ambient light surrounding your displays. But that said I love the windows and I could use a cupcake also...


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

He guys, thanks again for all the kind words. I'm really looking forward to this year and plan on upping it this year...a lot. I'm not gonna be able to beat some of you tho, there is some amazing stuff on this site.


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

vista said:


> The one thing I'd recommend is a tripod for your camera. Most haunters either use flash or hand hold the camera with no tripod and non of us is superman to hold a camera perfectly still for 1 second or more.
> But if you add a simple tripod that is fairly stiff and you'll be able to shot without flash and capture the ambient light surrounding your displays. But that said I love the windows and I could use a cupcake also...


I usually do this but I didn't get pictures til day-of and had to juggle a party, ToT's, and a party. Did I mention I had a party? It was kinda crazy. This year, no party tho. I am giving all my attention to the ToT's and the haunt then will prolly go do something crazy that night.

c a n n o t w a i t .


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

saint paul mn said:


> I usually do this but I didn't get pictures til day-of and had to juggle a party, ToT's, and a party. Did I mention I had a party? It was kinda crazy. This year, no party tho. I am giving all my attention to the ToT's and the haunt then will prolly go do something crazy that night.
> 
> c a n n o t w a i t .


Same here. I'm hoping Wifeypoo does not throw another Kid Party in the backyard. Oh wait, I'm using the backyard for my haunt this year...


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Nice job. You showed the neighbors that you don't give up on what you enjoy. It's always nice to see the people enjoy the sites. After all that's why we do it.
Great work.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love it and think you did a really nice job. My first year I had a fridge box with spider webs a big button, sound affects and a shaking box. everyone loved it and it has grown every year since. whenever one of the neighbors sees me working in the garage they want to see what prop I am working on. It is funny sometimes.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Good job.

Just a hint: Pentacles are NOT exclusively Satanic, and I personally am offended by the use of them as a Hallowe'en prop (I wear one as a witch, and it symbolizes my faith). An upside down pentacle (or pentagram with no circle around it) means "earth bound", which is why Satanists (LaVeyan usually) use it for their symbol (no different than the cross upside down, rather than "faith bound" or "spiritual" upside down means "earth bound" or "human"). So if you have Satanic pentacles, might I suggest using Satanic crosses or sigils, rather than a pentacle?

Sorry to be a party pooper, but that's just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Good looking haunt! Keep at it, add a couple new things each season. When you've filled the garage, attic, spare bedroom and basement with halloween props you know you've arrived! Keep up the good work, the neighbors will come around.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice work! I love the lighting and the shadows cast on the side of the house by the tombstones and plants! CreEpY!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Very cool haunt St Paul. I like the potion table and the window treatment.


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

I think the level of detail is great. Keep it coming!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

thanks again guys!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Look Great SP! Love the colors.... especially love that you didn't give up despite a few complaints.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

your place looks good to me!
but those cupcakes - Yummmmmmmy!!!


----------



## EricTheMannn (Sep 30, 2008)

Now that makes me go w o w! Great job


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Like the lighting in the graveyard. Strategically placed lighting is always essential!


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

darkrosemanor said:


> Look Great SP! Love the colors.... especially love that you didn't give up despite a few complaints.


your site is amazing. the costume with the 2 women and the tall man. wow.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah great job


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Nice!Everything really looks great!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

nice to see a fellow minnesotan enjoying halloween


----------



## saint paul mn (Jun 6, 2009)

word! how goes it? Where is your haunt?


----------

